# Rocky Mountains - Alberta - Summer 2007



## Big Mike

A few of us Albertans have been talking about a Mountain Meet Up.  We are thinking sometime in July or August of 2007, in and around the Jasper & Banff area.  Check out some of Cyber Surfer's photos for a sample of the scenery in the area.

Camping is definitely an option :thumbsup:...but there are hotels in the towns around the area.

Ideally, this would be a week long meet-up...but we can certainly make arrangements for people who can only make it out for a couple of days.

If you are interested, sign up in this thread.  Feel free to make any suggestions or ask questions.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## gizmo2071

I'm looking to be moving to Vancouver for next summer.
So maybe I'll be able to make this if all goes to plan.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

Was there this early summer...incredible place (don't think I ever posted my pix).  I went relatively early (in mid-June) and camped the whole time, although by the time I left, it was getting fairly crowded, so it might be wise to book in advance...I'm sure the hotels fill up much faster.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Well I&#8217;m not mush of a hiking, but I have always wanted to do a road trip in that area. I would be up for a long meet-up


----------



## Peanuts

I would have to say I would probably be more up to packing it in at a hotel, but, I am all for hiking


----------



## Eric.

I'm in if I'm home. I'm done school in July sometime. I should hopefully be able to make it. There are some good bike trails in that area too....


----------



## GoM

Come now, we all know Alberta hardly counts as 'Canada'


----------



## Jeff Canes

GoM said:
			
		

> Come now, we all know Alberta hardly counts as 'Canada'


 
No we dont, could you please explain why


----------



## bantor

I would be up for a meet up for sure.  I doubt i could be the whole week, but i would love to go.


----------



## John E.

Just give some lead time to book off work and I'm there


----------



## Jeff Canes

If Im not mistaking the new US/Canada passport requirements will go in to effect next year? So I will need to get mine.


----------



## jack lumber

Don't forget the Calgary stampede and exhibition is held July 10,20th. Accommodation is very sparse in and around Calgary then.


----------



## dewey

I'll be in Calgary Late January through the end of February... someone needs to point me in the right direction :mrgreen:

I'd be in for a week long trip... just need some lead time.


----------



## neea

A suggestion for a meeting area.
Theres some great camping (yes.. tents... sleeping bags) just north of Hinton in the Gregg Lakes area. It's maybe a 20-25 min drive to the town of Hinton from the lakes.
I'm sure theres camping closer to town but this is definatley one of my favorite places to camp. Lots of nice hidden treasures to take pictures of.


----------



## df3photo

Sounds like a good time... dont know if I could afford the trip but Id be down for the campin and stuff...


----------



## Mohain

Ooohhhh, I'm very tempted by this. Would have to depend on flight cost and time off work, knowing a date soon would help. If I could make it I would be up for camping/hiking/wading etc


----------



## bryanwhite

This sounds like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## JonK

Definitely keeping my eye on this thread guys....would try to make it whenever it is.


----------



## jack lumber

Now, let me think, a week of backbreaking toil, or a week in the rocks.:thumbup: 

Mike, would you be ok with me putting up a few shots of the area? I have a few on a thread somewhere I will add the hotlink.

 I do have a few in my modest album.

Happy new year to all,,,and start saving!


----------



## jack lumber

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59604&highlight=lac

And we should nail a date soon.
 Any dates would work for me.


----------



## Big Mike

> And we should nail a date soon.


Good Idea.  Anyone have any ideas?
July or August is what we are shooting for.  If we have enough confirmed people for camping, we can look at booking a group site...but that has to be done well in advance.  If we don't book a site, we could find find individual camp sites...but then we may have trouble finding enough, if we have a lot of people camping.  

There are plenty of hotel/motels in Banff and Jasper...I'm not sure how busy they are in the middle of summer...but it shouldn't be a problem...especially if you book early.  I guess we would have to get a plan in place...so that people can start to make plans.

It might make sense to have a 'base camp' or starting area, where we could all meet...and then make day trips out from there.  I don't have too many ideas on what locations we will want to make the trips too...but I'm sure that we can come up with something.


----------



## Jeff Canes

i ok with any think between the last 2 weels of July and the first 3 of August


----------



## Mohain

Jeff Canes said:


> i ok with any think between the last 2 weels of July and the first 3 of August


 
I'm gonna check out flight costs and time off around that time and confirm next week if I can come


----------



## Big Mike

All the way from England :shock:  We would love you have you :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain

Yes, would love to come  

Just checked flights cots tho ...


----------



## pacereve

Jasper is such a nice place.  I'm so in for this.  It's not to far from me.  I'll just drive up...probably a good 8 hour drive but hey.


----------



## Big Mike

It's a very nice drive though...I've driven through these mountains many, many times and I always love it.

We are going to try to nail down a date soon...so that people can start to make arrangements.


----------



## pacereve

It totally is.  I enjoy driving north so much. I use to live up in Prince George and went to Jasper/Edmonton (oh, I guess thats where you are...) many of times.  It's a great area.


----------



## Big Mike

OK...I had a look at the calender and I'm thinking around the week of July 22-28.  

The 21st is a Saturday, so that might be a good first day and that gives people a weekend.  If people can or want to stay the rest of the week...that would be cool.  Or if it works out better, we could meet on Monday the 23rd and include the weekend of the 28th & 29th.

I'm sure people could even make a day trip from Calgary...but I'm thinking that the best times will be around sunrise and sunset...so staying in the area would be a big advantage.

It has been suggested that we pick a central location (between Banff and Jasper).  That way we are roughly within a 3 hour drive of a good number of different areas.  There is certainly plenty of camping/accommodations around the David Thomson Highway between Nordegg and the Icefields Parkway.

I plan to be tenting...so with the number of avaliable camp sites in the general area...there shouldn't be a problem.  If anyone wants to stay in a hotel/motel or even a cabin...you might want to book ahead of time.  Also, I found that it can be a good idea, when camping, that a number of people can 'share or split' a hotel/motel room.  A few people can sleep there...but anyone would be able to shower/clean up there...and you can also steal ice for your coolers. 

I had a quick look at the David Thomson Resort...which has several different types of accommodation.

If we have enough people wanting to camp, we can book a group camp site somewhere.  This usually has to be done well ahead of time...and requires a deposit...so we would really have to have some solid confirmations.

Does this work for everyone?  or anyone?  I'd like to accommodate as many of us as possible and I'd like to have some solid dates so that people can start to plan.

Any input is welcome.


----------



## Peanuts

Thanks so much Mike for taking the initiative on this one. If I don't get back to this thread today, I will by the weekend. (It's diploma season unfortunately)


----------



## pacereve

Sounds like you've done your homework. hehe.  

Personally, I'd like to start on the weekend (Sat. July 21) and have the main outings then and if others wish to stay the rest of the week, great! I don't believe I have any banked holiday hours but i'll look into it.

I like the idea of tenting. I'd be in for that.


----------



## Peanuts

Of course I have done my homework.. err.. though I will admit the Key is going to be my lifeline for the next 30 hours. 

Anyways, those dates will work great for me as well. I would probably look into joining for 3-5 of those days. On the tenting front *ahem* I will probably be looking into a slightly different type of accommodation - as I am not _quite_ that adventurous. In all likelihood my mother will actually be coming up as well (due to the lack of extra vehicles) and spend her time doing other things. 

Now, this is just a quick idea being thrown out there, but I was wondering if perhaps the Jasper - Banff range may be a little large to cover within such a short time frame - especially regarding travel time to-and-from locations. How would people feel about &#8216;dedicating&#8217; a certain time frame (4 or 5 days perhaps?) to Banff and Lake Louise area and the other to Jasper. (or vice-versa)? 

That is all that has come to my head thus far, but I will definitely be watching this thread closely 

Edit: We should probably start discussing photography locations and/or subjects as well. I am sure with all of the back country knowledge lurking in here, we will be able to uncover some great areas.  Obviously we have some mountain bikers around as well - would anyone be willing or interesting in having perhaps a little mountain 'action' time?


----------



## Patrice

Last week of July might work for us. Anytime in August is a definite yes. We'll be in England in July - dates not confirmed yet.


----------



## Vixen

Totally depends where I'm at then, but I think I would probably be up for coming out, even just for a day maybe if I can't swing the whole weekend. Another really great camping place is Abraham Lake past Rocky Mountain House, I know its not Jasper, but theres some amazing stuff out there. Maybe not necessarily the proper venue for this type of meeting, but for any campers out there, its definately worth checking out.


----------



## Big Mike

Good tip.  

Last summer I spent a few days at Crescent Falls, which is just a bit north east of Abraham Lake.  It was a 'stag party' and we had a great time.

Here is a shot of the groom-to-be fly fishing


----------



## pacereve

Gosh. I can't wait to get out there...lol
Look out clear that water is...I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Vixen

Crescent Falls is definately one of my favourite campgrounds! I'll have to look around and see if I can find any pictures from when I was there last May!


----------



## Cyber Surfer

Big Mike said:


> OK...I had a look at the calender and I'm thinking around the week of July 22-28.
> 
> The 21st is a Saturday, so that might be a good first day and that gives people a weekend. If people can or want to stay the rest of the week...that would be cool. Or if it works out better, we could meet on Monday the 23rd and include the weekend of the 28th & 29th.
> 
> It has been suggested that we pick a central location (between Banff and Jasper). That way we are roughly within a 3 hour drive of a good number of different areas. There is certainly plenty of camping/accommodations around the David Thomson Highway between Nordegg and the Icefields Parkway.
> 
> If we have enough people wanting to camp, we can book a group camp site somewhere. This usually has to be done well ahead of time...and requires a deposit...so we would really have to have some solid confirmations.


 

I was in Lake Louise, yesterday, taking photos, and found out that the Lake Louise Campground will accept reservations up to three months in advance. They would be willing to block campsites close together, and the cost is $27.70 (Cdn) for a site with hookups, and $23.30 (Cdn) without.

The Lake Louise shopping centre would make a great centralized meeting location, with K-Country only 2 hours away - food & shopping in Canmore, Jasper only 3 hours away - food & shopping in Jasper, and Emerald Lake is only 45 minutes away - food in Field BC. As far as Moraine Lake and Lake Louise goes, we would be there and there is food & shopping in Lake Louise. This seems to be the most centralized area which has all the amenities available.

Wildlife is abundant on both the Bow Valley Parkway, and the Icefields Parkway.

This would be a centralized meeting area, and we could fan out from there.

I am just now checking on hotel arrangements and will keep you advised. I know that this will be the most challenging due to the increased tourist season at that time of the year. There are alternatives to consider, such as three nights in Canmore for the Southern portion, and three nights in Jasper to cover the Northern portion. Availability will dictate the best arrangements.

Man, this is going to be fun!  I am getting excited already!


----------



## Peanuts

If we had to throw in a vote at thsi moment, I would be goign for Lake Louise as a central meeting area as Cyber Surfer mentioned, but open to suggestions.  This is going to be grand.


----------



## Big Mike

That all sound excellent, thanks for the recon work.

I like the idea of Lake Louise :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Canes

Is there a firm date yet?


----------



## Big Mike

> OK...I had a look at the calender and I'm thinking around the week of July 22-28.
> 
> The 21st is a Saturday, so that might be a good first day and that gives people a weekend. If people can or want to stay the rest of the week...that would be cool. Or if it works out better, we could meet on Monday the 23rd and include the weekend of the 28th & 29th.



This is what we are looking at...and nobody, that I have talked to, has a problem with these dates....so I'd say that this is 90% firm.  The Lake Louise campground is booked three months in advance...so that can't be done until then...but hotels and flights can obviously be booked anytime now.


----------



## jack lumber

Well things are moving along! I have a time ,share in Canmore (20 mins from Banff) that depending on avaibility I  can get for 75 a nite,,, full kitchen and will sleep 6. If anyone is remotely interested let me know asap, and I will check to see if we can get time for the dates.
 There is lots of time,share in Canmore, which may work for some folks.


----------



## jack lumber

Ok here,s the link to the time share rates http://www.banffgatemountainresort.com/rates.html

 This is dependant on avaibility, so the sooner I enquire the better the chance.


----------



## Peanuts

Okay, one final nudge to double check that it is indeed the weekend of the 21st - 28th (ish?).  If so I will probably start booking and planning. It appears that either that Friday or Saturday I may be assisting at a wedding, so I may miss the first day, but otherwise I am looking free. (How strange is that, I can barely conclusively book myself 2 days in advance, yet somehow I manage to book this right when I don't need it. Oh well, I won't be the one to appeal to the bride!)


----------



## Big Mike

I'm still in for those dates :thumbup:

Jack, I may be interested in sharing a time-share if you can get it for $75 and we can split it between a few people.  I was thinking of Camping/tenting because it's nice and cheap...but access to a shower would be nice and if it's split three or four ways...it's practically as cheap as camping.


----------



## pacereve

So it would help if I checked back on this thread everyonce and a while but i'm up for the 21ish dates.


----------



## jack lumber

Morning Mike,,,dibs on the top bunk!
 Just a thought, we will need acess to power, for battery recharge, and downloading to laptop etc.
 People might want to consider this, when selecting a campsite.


----------



## darich

I'm tempted!!!
Which airport is nearest the area for the meet so i can check air fares?

Always fancied visiting Canada!!


----------



## darich

ok...just checked flights to Calgary airport.
It'll be at least £400 for me.
I just moved house last year so i'm a bit skint and would need to think carefully.....but i'm really tempted!!!
Could someone pick me up from the airport?!?!?


----------



## jack lumber

darich said:


> ok...just checked flights to Calgary airport.
> It'll be at least £400 for me.
> I just moved house last year so i'm a bit skint and would need to think carefully.....but i'm really tempted!!!
> Could someone pick me up from the airport?!?!?


 

Sure:thumbup:


----------



## eravedesigns

I am really thinking about doing this trip too. I could drive from wisconsin as I have driven from california to wisconsin atleast 4 times. Is it okay if i am young? will be 17


----------



## Peanuts

I will be 18 at the time, so I doubt there is much of an age limit. You will have to pre-check any age restrictions on accomodation.


----------



## Big Mike

I certainly don't mind how old anyone is...the more the merrier.
It would be a good idea to find out where you are going to stay and check ahead to make sure that it will be OK.  Most hotels probably won't care...as long as you have a valid credit card.  

Although, if we decide to go for drinks...you might get left out.


----------



## darich

I am keen on the idea but was wondering - how much notice would you require for a definite yes or no?
If i said yes and waited until the last minute to try and grab a bargain flight but failed, how much would that inconvenience everyone?
I realise if i said no then there would probably be less chance of making it if accommodation is set.

Would hanging off until the last minute eg a week or two before the meet cause an inconvenience???


----------



## Big Mike

We are going to try and get a count of who is in and who's out...closer to the date...but I don't think there will be a problem if anyone has to back out or show up at the last minute.  

The main reason that we want to spread this out over a couple days or a week...is partially because it would be too hard for everyone to make it out on the same day.  It's also because it's a somewhat remote location and will require a fair bit of time for people to get there.  Also, there are many sites but they are spread out over a pretty big area, so we won't be able to see too many in any one day.

This is how I imagine it.  We will have a central 'meet up spot' and we will meet at this location in the morning...maybe even very, very early in the morning so that we can get to a location before the sun comes up.  It may be the same location each day or we may pick different starting points for different days.

So if people want to be included in that days activities...they just show up at the meeting place.  I'm sure that several people will have cell phones and we can try to keep in contact.  The cell coverage will be good while in the towns but I'm not sure how good it is otherwise.  Maybe Cybersurfer will know.

If we can stay in contact, then it should be fairly easy for people to meet up with the group later in the day.  There will be a fair bit of driving, so people should be ready for that.  

I'm not sure how everything will work out...and I can see that it will take some preparation for everything to go smoothly.  People will need to arrange for rides & car pools etc.  Everyone should have an idea of where they will be staying for the nights and how they will get from those places to the meet up location.  People will need to be responsible for their own food etc.  We won't be too far away from civilization but there may be times when we may want to pack a lunch etc.  I'm sure it will be helpful if we can work out an itinerary.



> Would hanging off until the last minute eg a week or two before the meet cause an inconvenience???


I doubt it.  If that's what you need to do...that's OK.  We would be happy to have you come all that way.


----------



## Renair

Jeez, if only I read this post earlier!  I would have loved that one!  Just booked flights to St Louis, then onto Albion, IL, then Nashville, IN.  Then NYC and then back to the Emerald Isle.  

ps: There may be leprechans in Ireland, but stay away from their lucky charms or you will get arrested for sexual harassment!


----------



## neea

Haven't been to this thread for a while.
So.. July 21-28th or so is what we're all kinda leaning towards?
Man this is going to be a very busy year for us. Mexico in May, Vegas in Dec and plenty of camping in between  !!!

I will talk it over with my boyfriend. It won't be hard to twist his rubber arm and talk him into camping in the mountains but it will depend on his work schedule and any other major holidays that our families decide to throw at us.

Big Mike to Peanuts: "Although, if we decide to go for drinks...you might get left out."

Legal drinking age is 18 
19 in BC though if anyone decides to jot over into 'Gods Country'


----------



## Mohain

Despite my earlier enthusiasm I'm definitely not going to make this. Had too much unexpected expenditure this year already ... and it's only March :shock: 


Hope you all have a miserable time without me


----------



## Big Mike

> Hope you all have a miserable time without me


We will try 



> Big Mike to Peanuts: "Although, if we decide to go for drinks...you might get left out."
> Legal drinking age is 18
> 19 in BC though if anyone decides to jot over into 'Gods Country'


Actually, I was replying to eravedesigns..."Is it okay if i am young? will be 17"


----------



## darich

Big Mike

I've been looking into flight prices - if i leave it until a couple of weeks before the dates then i think i'd be able to get a flight there for around £40 plus taxes and a similar amount for the return.

Because the price is low it may mean i would arrive a couple of days either side of 21st and 28th but for less than £100 plus tax i could live with that!!

i'll keep checking and if it really does become a viable option i'll keep you up to date. But i'd probably still be looking for someone to pick me up from the airport!!


----------



## Big Mike

That sounds like a great price...what does that convert to in CDN or US?  

I'm not sure that I could get a flight from here to Calgary for that price...and I'm only 300km away.


----------



## Jeff Canes

that is cheap I'm looking at 600 USD plus


----------



## darich

Big Mike said:


> That sounds like a great price...what does that convert to in CDN or US?
> 
> I'm not sure that I could get a flight from here to Calgary for that price...and I'm only 300km away.



i believe the exchange rate is around $2.25 CDN to £1 so that would make £40 around $90CDN.
It's a stunning price but i think companies advertise 1 ticket at the that price so they don't foul of the law and the rest are full price so it would be difficult to get that price.
Check out this web site for proof


----------



## Big Mike

If you can get it, all the better for you.


----------



## SpeedTrap

Well I have not posted much in the last few months but I am going to try to make it for a few days of this.

I will be camping as I have a 1975 VW Westy that I will be staying in.
I do know the area quite well and have done a lot of backpacking in the area.
I will be coming up from Edmonton so if someone needs a ride, we can get together and see if the timing works out for us.

I am looking forward to meeting anyone who can make it out.

Mike If you need a hand planning this from Edmonton, let me know and we can get together and figure it out.
Thanks
Seann


----------



## Big Mike

Thanks Seann, I was hoping that you would be coming out for our meet-up.

I know the area but not as well as I'd like to, so any input will be greatly appreciated.  I'm still undecided about camping or not.  I like camping but it would be easier to concentrate on photography if I'm not worried about firing up the Colman stove to cook my breakfast .

As the date gets closer, we should try to get an organizational meeting together.  Jack Lumber and Cyber Surfer, appear to be the main players in the Calgary area so maybe we could all get together sometime.  

This is going to be a great meet-up...we will show those 'east coast' meet-ups how to do it right :twisted:


----------



## yvonk

Damn, if y'all would have done this for summer 2008- I'd be able to do it... Cause that's a place I really wanna see(Jasper, Banff, etc..) This summer I'll go to Bulgaria to make some photography out there.

Anyways, I hope y'all have a great time together!


----------



## Big Mike

If it goes off well, we may be back for 2008.  I certainly don't need my arm twisted for an excuse to head to the Mountains.


----------



## dewey

I hope I can come out... I think I will be in New Brunswick the week before, so maybe I can hop a flight over for a few days... does West Jet fly out of Fredericton? :lmao:


----------



## Patrice

dewey said:


> I think I will be in New Brunswick the week before



When in NB be sure to visit Hopewell Cape. Beautiful scenery and lots of history down towards St Stephen. The Restigouche River valey is also very photogenic but at the other end of the province.

(Not meant to jack the thread)

Pat


----------



## jack lumber

I guess its time to start finalising plans here folks,,,maye we should start with a head count of who,s coming.


----------



## Jeff Canes

dang i need to get my passport


----------



## Big Mike

Yes, let's get a head count...at least a preliminary one.  I know there are several members who have expressed an interest...but aren't regular posters.

We will be trying to put together some sort of itinerary, soon (I hope).


----------



## Peanuts

Okay, I haven't booked anything yet, but I am defintely busy on Saturday the 21st, but, I should be able to drive out early Sunday morning and stay for a Monday meeting as well. Any ideas for those two days?

Time is just flying eh


----------



## jack lumber

Hi peanuts,
 I,m not going to be able to do the full week either, but am thinking of driving daily for the lake Louise and area meet, so car pooling may work?
 A drive up the 93 parkway early morning, is a good spot for elk, and I know a spot where 2 black wolf have been seen. Peyto lake might be a good spot to get a sunrise series.


----------



## SpeedTrap

I could be in for a few days, Thursday to Sunday, I would head up Wed Night, I will be Driving my VW Bus, so I will be at the campground.

Mike, Give me a call this weekend and we will see if we can meet to figure something out.


----------



## Cyber Surfer

For those of you contemplating camping, here is a link to arrange reservations:

http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/ab/banff/visit/visit3_e.asp 

Just choose the pccamping.ca link for phone numbers and sites in Lake Louise.

At the bottom of the page is a button for Hotel reservations in Banff & Lake Louise tourist info.

On the left side of the page is a wealth of information including maps of the area.

I will be posting a proposed itinerary for the week shortly, which will be subject to weather conditions. Bring rain gear, a hat, hiking boots, suntan lotion, and bear & mosquito repellent (Deep Woods Off).

Oh, and for those that care, I will be there! LOL


----------



## jack lumber

Here is a link to entrance fees to Banff park.

http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/ab/banff/visit/tarifs-fees_E.asp?park=1

 Some venues will require hiking into, ranging from a walk in the park, to a 2km scramble up the side of a mountain, so it may be good to identify a diffiuclty level, and perhaps an alternative for any who would prefer not to tackle the more demanding trails.


----------



## Big Mike

Here are a few more links

Cabins
http://www.johnstoncanyon.com/
http://www.paradiselodge.com/
http://www.canadianrockies.net/banff/bnpcabin.html

Air Tours (since somebody asked)
http://www.airjasper.com/custom_tours.html
http://www.purewest.com/airtours/airtour.html
http://www.banff.ca/activities-events/summer/airplane_helicopter.htm

Lake Louise Gondola
Banff Gondola


----------



## Peanuts

Thanks for the links Mike - I need to stop procrastinating and get something booked (ugh)

One month everyone!


----------



## Cyber Surfer

Okay, I am attending, and I need to know approximately how many to expect so that final plans can be made. The numbers will help decide on a final itinerary and how many places we will visit. *So please confirm that you* *will be attending.* Mike is reviewing the suggested areas and I hope to post it soon. No excuses now, it is getting close.


I look forward to seeing you all!


----------



## Peanuts

I'm in! I actually may have a place to stay, so consider that one step closer.

Also, I should mention, I am willing to help out in any way with the planning as well.  Now, I just need to start getting in some mediocre shape for a hike or two!


----------



## Jeff Canes

[FONT=&quot]I want to be there, but I need to get the dang passport requirements straighten out, the flight is booked and car is rented. [/FONT]


----------



## darich

Would love to but unfortauntely i won't make it.
I did find some cheap prices for flights but i've also found that the airline is notorious for ditching single males on thier flights to allow others on that are  a party.

I'd prefer to pay a bit more and be guaranteed a seat and enjoy the trip rather than scrimp on the tickets and lose a few days of the trip.

maybe next year............


----------



## Big Mike

I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## jack lumber

I'm in, but just not sure if I will be able to make the whole week.


----------



## SpeedTrap

I am in for the 26 - 29th.


----------



## Peanuts

I should probably mention I woudl be there the Sunday, Monday and possibly the Tuesday


----------



## Cyber Surfer

Here is the proposed agenda for the nine days beginning on Saturday, July 21, 2007:

Saturday @ 8:00 am meet at parking lot in Lake  Louise Shopping Centre and head to Lake Louise for morning light shot, followed  by Moraine Lake shot at 10:30 am. Have lunch in Lake Louise and then go to  Natural Bridge, Emerald Lake, and Takakkaw Falls in BC for afternoon light  shots.

Sunday @ 8:00 am meet in Lake Louise Shopping  Centre and head to Lake Louise and hike to falls and glacier at rear of the lake. A full day of  hiking and shooting, about 6 km!

Monday @ 8:00 am meet in Lake Louise Shopping Centre and head to  Peyto Lake, Bow Lake, Crowfoot Glacier, and Waterfowl Lake. Go back to Lake Louise for lunch and then do the Banff  Area, including Vermillion Lakes, Two Jacks Lake, Johnston Lake, and Lake Minne****a. Proceed back to Lake Louise via 1A highway looking for elk, bear, birds, and  wolves.

Tuesday - Shift to Canmore and do Spray Lakes early  in morning. Sunrise is around 6:00 am and the mountains will be highlighted by  orange colours. Afternoon do Bow River, Hoodoos, and coal mine areas.

Wednesday - Same as Tuesday but we do Highway 40  in Kananaskis Country  including the Kananaskis Lakes area instead. Rest in afternoon. Maybe Hot Springs! Bring a bathing suit!

Thursday - Move to Jasper, and do Mistaya Creek,  Columbia Icefields, Sunwapta Falls, Athabasca Falls and scenery along  the way.  LOTS of mountains and scenery!

Friday - Meet in front of Train Station in Jasper @  6:00 am and do Patricia and Pyramid Lake in early morning light. After lunch do  elk and wildlife along highway 16 and finally Lac Beauvert and Jasper  Lodge.

Saturday - Meet in front of Train Station @ 6:00 am  and go to Mount Edith Cavell. Hike to glacier at back of lake.

Sunday - Do Maligne Lake and Spirit Island. Cruise required.

These are all subject to weather and it may require a shift of itinerary to accommodate the groups wishes.

This is a full nine days of action, so bring lots of memory chips and if possible laptops or external hard drives. You will need it. Bring spare batteries as well.

I will see everyone at the Lake Louise Shopping Centre at 8:00 am on the 21st. I guarantee that you will not be disappointed with this tour.

Oh yeah, almost forgot! Bring money! LOL

Many thanks to Jack Lumber, and Big Mike for their input and suggestions.


----------



## Big Mike

Thanks Roy, 
Looks like we have a full schedule...should be a great experience.

I'm pretty sure we will each need to purchace a park pass.  See Here


----------



## Big Mike

I just though of something.  Obviously, we will be taking many many shots and filling up memory cards.  For those who don't have laptops for extra storage...would it be possible to find a place in Canmore, Banff or Jasper (maybe in L.L.) that would let us burn the files to a CD or DVD?  I would think that a photo lab might offer this service.  

Or maybe one of us will have a laptop with a DVD burner...and could burn files for someone.

I think I'm pretty good for memory...I have 8 GB or more.  Also, I noticed that Costco as 4 GB Ultra II CF cards for about $70.  I might pick up one of those as well.


----------



## jack lumber

Mike there is an internet cafe in Canmore, Im sure we could burn cds there.Park fees
http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/ab/banff/v...s_E.asp?park=1

Mike would it be ok to add some pics of the venues to wet peeps appieite?
 A pal of mine has just started driving a tour bus in these regions, and is seeing Griz and black bear on a daily basis. He will be able to give me current info on wildlife sightings.


----------



## Big Mike

> Mike would it be ok to add some pics of the venues to wet peeps appieite?


Sure, just remember that forum rules state that if the photos are not yours, they must be links rather than directly displayed.  

I've certainly found some inspiration on Roy's (Cyber Surfer's) web site.  http://www.jeanroy-photo.com


----------



## Peanuts

Wow! You three have put lots of work into this! Looks great


----------



## Jeff Canes

So where is the Lake Louise Shopping Centre? Will I know it when I see it?
Where are people staying?


----------



## SpeedTrap

Jeff Canes said:


> So where is the Lake Louise Shopping Centre? Will I know it when I see it?
> Where are people staying?


 
Lake Louise is not big, When you drive into town, you will see the shopping center.  There is also a Photo Store there if you need any items.


----------



## Big Mike

Ya, you can't really miss the shopping centre...it's a really small town.



> Where are people staying?


I was planning on bringing my tent and sleeping in the Lake Louise Campground...for the first few nights anyway.  Then I plan to find camp grounds that follow the itinerary...Canmore, then Jasper.  Although, Lake Louise is fairly central to the area...I suppose it wouldn't be that hard to stay in one spot and commute to the locations...although that might make for some early mornings.


----------



## jack lumber

Big Mike said:


> Sure, just remember that forum rules state that if the photos are not yours, they must be links rather than directly displayed.
> 
> I've certainly found some inspiration on Roy's (Cyber Surfer's) web site. http://www.jeanroy-photo.com


 

Agree ther Mike Roy has some wonderfull shots!

 I have a few p , s pics of Jasper in my album.

Here are a few of the Canmore area
















































Im sure a great time will be had by all!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike

I've had a quick look at what I have hosted...so here are a few shots from in and around the area.


----------



## Peanuts

Hey Jack_lumber, just out of curiousity, where were the old building/mine shots taken?

Ugh, looks like my room possiblity went down the drain, so, I will continue my search. Does anyone else remember the days when Banff/Lake Louise were affordable?


----------



## Cyber Surfer

I will bring my laptop with me which has a CD/DVD burner, and a memory card reader. It also has a five in one card reader. All I would need is some electricity, which can be had in some camp sites.

It is loaded with all kinds of software including CS2 and Adobe Reader.

If anyone needs some help or questions answered, I can be reached on my cell at 403-921-5111 or in my car at 403-464-4215. If you join us late, call on my car number and I can relate where we are and how to get there.

If everyone shows up that says so, we could have more than ten photographers. That will lead to some interesting conversations and talk.

See you there!


----------



## jack lumber

Hi Peanuts,
The building is the lamphouse from the abandonded mines at Canmore.

There on Teusday,s menu.
Tuesday - Shift to Canmore and do Spray Lakes early in morning. Sunrise is around 6:00 am and the mountains will be highlighted by orange colours. Afternoon do Bow River, Hoodoos, and coal mine areas.


----------



## Eric.

Hey guys, I forgot about this! I've been so busy with school.
I won't be able to make it this time around. 
I'm moving back to Alberta around this time and I'm not sure I can get away right away. I'm broke after school! 
I hope everyone has fun and cna't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Peanuts said:


> - Does anyone else remember the days when Banff/Lake Louise were affordable?


dang that place is expensive, and exchange rate is not as favorable as my 99 trip to the Atlantic Provinces, I&#8217;m staying at the Mountaineer Lodge (not cheep) in Lake Louise from July 20 to 26, still looking for a place nearer to Jasper 

What would be the drive time from Louise to Jasper?


----------



## jack lumber

Jeff, its 233km to Jasper from L,L
speed limit 100km so 2hrs 30mins.
 But I doubt if you will make it in under 4hrs,,, there is sooo much to see.


----------



## Cyber Surfer

Peanuts & Jeff, sorry about the prices, but it is tourist season. Jeff, a nice place to stay in Jasper is the Mount Robson Motor Inn. The rooms are nice but reasonable. Call 780-852-9418. It is five blocks from the train station and the restaurant has very good Greek food.


For everyone coming to Lake Louise, look for the car in the Shopping Center parking lot with a florescent orange traffic cone on the roof. You should all see it easily, and that will identify the meeting place.


----------



## SpeedTrap

It looks like I will be joining everyone in Jasper on Thursday Night.
I was going to head up Wed Night but for me to Drive From Edmonton to Lake Louise and then to Jasper the next day is a bit to much driving.  I will head up to Jasper Thursday night and meet everyone there.


----------



## jack lumber

Just a thought folks, as this is a tourist area prices are somewhat inflated, you will pay through the teeth for bear spray in Jasper!
So bring your staples with you.


----------



## SpeedTrap

jack lumber said:


> Just a thought folks, as this is a tourist area prices are somewhat inflated, you will pay through the teeth for bear spray in Jasper!
> So bring your staples with you.


 
I think we will be going as a group, as well we will not be going that deep into the back country, I do not think we will be needing Bear Spray, but bug spray is a must. Don't waste money on bear spray, you will not need it.

If you have some, great, bring it. But don't go out and buy some.


----------



## SpeedTrap

I have my camp site for Thursday to Sunday reserved.  I will have my laptop and power at my site, so if anyone needs to burn some DVD's I can help out in the evenings.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Cyber Surfer

Is anybody getting excited yet? I am so looking forward to meeting you in Lake Louise and shooting the bull! LOL 

There will be some great shots to be had and I have some further ideas to discuss with you when we get there.

So don't forget, the car with the orange traffic cone on the roof is the meeting place, and I will *try *to get to the EAST end of the parking lot.

Also I have spent the last week getting times for the best light at these sights listed, now the only thing that might interfere is the *weather*!

And Big Mike, the first beer is on you :cheers: , seeing as this was your idea! 

I will see you all there! Take care!


----------



## jack lumber

SpeedTrap said:


> I think we will be going as a group, as well we will not be going that deep into the back country, I do not think we will be needing Bear Spray, but bug spray is a must. Don't waste money on bear spray, you will not need it.
> 
> If you have some, great, bring it. But don't go out and buy some.


 
Fair enough SpeedTrap! but theres allways one that wanders from the group, and its usually me:blushing:


----------



## Jeff Canes

What&#8217;s the deal with bear spray/mace? Seem every time I have driven over the border I&#8217;m asked if I have bear mace.


----------



## Big Mike

> What&#8217;s the deal with bear spray/mace? Seem every time I have driven over the border I&#8217;m asked if I have bear mace.


Maybe it's a controlled substance when crossing borders...:scratch:

Bears are just one of those things that scare a lot of people...the chances of actually coming into close contact with one, while on a main trail or in a touristy area...is pretty rare.  That's not to say it doesn't happen...it does but not all the time.

I've heard that if a bear is really angry, the spray won't really stop it anyway...just like pepper spray won't always stop a person if they are aggressive enough.  

The best thing to have with you is common sense.  

You can get 'bear bells'...which you wear and it just alerts any bears that you are coming...so that you don't surprise it.  In most cases, the bears don't want to meet you...so they will skedaddle when they see/hear/smell you coming.  



> Is anybody getting excited yet? I am so looking forward to meeting you in Lake Louise and shooting the bull! LOL


I'm very excited.  Besides people on the forums...I don't know more than a couple people who could tell you what F-Stop means...it will be great fun to be in the company of other photographers.



> Also I have spent the last week getting times for the best light at these sights listed,


That's great.


> now the only thing that might interfere is the weather!


Yup...be sure to bring rain gear and something to cover your camera gear, so that we can still shoot in light to moderate rain.  Here's a tip:  If you have an old rain coat, cut the sleeve off and then use it as a camera/lens cover.



> And Big Mike, the first beer is on you  , seeing as this was your idea!


Sure.  Although don't expect a pint from a pub...how about a beer from a cooler while sitting around a camp fire?


----------



## Cyber Surfer

Maybe these will get you excited!


































These are just a few of the sights that you will be experiencing, so, *BE THERE!  * :thumbup:


----------



## Peanuts

Big Mike said:


> You can get 'bear bells'...which you wear and it just alerts any bears that you are coming...so that you don't surprise it. In most cases, the bears don't want to meet you...so they will skedaddle when they see/hear/smell you coming.


 
Well I heard they real function was to alert the old blind bears so they could find you. 

Anyways, I have still done no prep, but I am quite certain I will be able to find a place (perhaps for the cost of 5 days work, doh) and I am quite looking forward to it - especially with the added images!


----------



## jack lumber

Roy superb shots ,,as usual. Besides looking foward to meeting you all, I'm realy looking foward to revisiting these areas with some decent glass,,, and hopefully some decent weather! I'm borrowing some camping gear,I havn't slept under canvas for years, ( i consider "slow room service " camping now!)
 I have a trail guide for some easy trails in Banff, I will bring, in case anyone feels energetic wendsay afternoon. But chances are after a dip in the hot springs ,,,we will all be out like cheap litebulbs!
 I will also bring bird, mushroom, animal ,and plant field guides for referance. We will be doing quite a lot of roadside shots I;m sure, so its a good idea to wear a bright shirt, I have a signal vest,,yea may look nerdy, but better safe than sorry.
 If you have a first aid kit ,bring it along, bring some blister bandages,,, and if your planing on getting new footwear,,, do it now and wear them in,,trust me on that one.
 So if anyone needs picking up at the airport, drop me a note.
p.s Monday we go to lake Mini****a,, there is a 90 minute boat ride there covering the whole lake ,(27km I think it is).
 So have we covered all the basis?,,anyone want some last minute input?
speak now!
see you soon ,,( Oh BTW  Mike, whats an f,stop?)


----------



## Big Mike

> ( Oh BTW Mike, whats an f,stop?)


It's when you are sending someone a telegram, in response to a telegram asking what your favorite letter of the alphabet is.  :er:

I really hope the weather up there is a tad cooler than what we've been having here lately.  The heat has been oppressive, the last week or so.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Northwest messed-up my original perfect flight for Thursday afternoon that I booked, not wanting to take 3 planes and arrive at midnight. I had them change the trip to Friday. Not sure if that was a good move. So depending on when I hit the road, I may miss Saturday morning but should be there my noon for lunch.


----------



## SpeedTrap

More to see

This is Big Bend, In Jasper National Park







This one is top of Iceline , This Trail Starts at Takaka Falls In Yoho National Park






That is me with the backpack, the picture was taken by my wife, who will also be joining us in Jasper.


----------



## Big Mike

Getting close now.  I'm still trying to decide when I will leave & get there.  I will leave Edmonton on Friday after work...and either drive right to Lake Louise or go to Calgary for the night.  I'm leaning toward going all the way to Lake Louise, that way I can drive the David Thompson Highway and I wouldn't have to get up so early to make the trip from Calgary.

So, as far as I can figure...on Saturday it should be me, Roy (Cyber Surfer), Bob (jack lumber), & Jeff Canes (might be late).  Brittany (Peanuts) will join us on Sunday and then Sean? (SpeedTrap) & his wife will meet us when we move to Jasper on Thursday.

Is that it?  If anyone else is thinking of coming out, please do...it promises to be an amazing experience.


----------



## Peanuts

Okay, just looking at my schedule, I am not certain if I will be able to make it for the 8am meetup for a long day of hiking Sunday morning after shooting a wedding the whole day before, is there any guestimate of anythign happening that evening? I am hoping to drive out mid-Sunday and arrive by say 3pm (?) then stay overnight, join in for Monday, and possibly Tuesday if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## Cyber Surfer

If time permits, which I think it will, we will be getting some soft light shots as the sun sets in the area, weather permitting. If not there is always wildlife around the area as well. Just call on my car phone or my cell phone to find out where we are.

There are always late sunset shots in the mountains and Lake Louise has some terrific timed shots after the sun sets. Remember, early morning and late evenings are the best times for those soft light shots that amaze everyone.


----------



## jack lumber

Be carefull what you wish for Mike! we have thunderstorms right now!
 The long range forecast for Banff looks ok though.

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/fourteenday/caab0016


----------



## Big Mike

I hope I can find the new Harry Potter book in Lake Louise.  I don't know if I'll be able to wait until I get back to read it.


----------



## jack lumber

All I'm bringing to read Mike, is my camera manual,, then maybe I will be able to figure out how to work it! lol.


----------



## Big Mike

Yesterday I also picked up the 2nd edition of a new magazine 'Alberta Land and Life'.  It's a great little publication, I'll be sure to bring it along.


----------



## jack lumber

Blast!!!!dangblane it,, my laptop just went on the fritz, on startup windows displays like a pac-man screen!
 So there,s 30 gigs of storage I dont have, I got 4 gigs of card, but I dont think that will last long, graps coat and credit card, heads to camera store.
 the wifes not going to like this.


----------



## Big Mike

Head to Costco if you can.  

4GB Ultra II cards are only $74...or something close to that.


----------



## Big Mike

I'll be leaving in a few short hours...I'm taking a longer way, and hopfully avoiding a lot of heavy traffic.  

I've had another look at the agenda...I was thinking of skipping Sunday the 29th...just so I could get home earlier (I have to work on Monday)....but I really don't want to miss Maligne Lake and Spirit Island.  Maybe we can get top that earlier?

Anyway, I'll see you tomorrow...and for the rest of you...don't make a mess of the Forum while I'm gone.


----------



## Jeff Canes

im in Cal*g*ary


----------



## Peanuts

Jeff Canes said:


> im in Calary


 
Uh-oh, must have taken the wrong flight.

Welcome to Calgary  Really hoping to meet up with all of you, I suddently have a few more things on my plate to juggle, however, I am trying desperately to see if I can make it.


----------



## jack lumber

If you get the chancd guys, check out the osprey nest, the chicks were doing "wing warm ups" thursday as I went by, they may be flying by now.
Hope you all had a great time, I sure did.


----------



## Big Mike

Nice shots Bob!

Well, I'm back.  
It was a fantastic time with great people and unbelievable photo opportunities.    I came home a bit early (today rather than Sunday), only because I was tired from all the hiking and sleeping in a tent...and I'll need a day off before getting back to work.  

I'll be starting a thread for showing photos from the meet up...and I may do a quick version of some of my photos...but it will be a while before I can really get to them.

Thank you to all the members who made it out...it was a great experience.


----------



## Big Mike

Post you photos into THIS thread.


----------

